# Biggest Lidl in South/Central London?



## zenie (Aug 21, 2006)

Anyone have a clue or are they all roughly the same size?

I need to go and get a months grocery food shopping see 

I *heart* Lidl!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 21, 2006)

I think there's a big un on Old Kent Road


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 21, 2006)

Nope, that's Aldi


----------



## zenie (Aug 21, 2006)

Well there is one on old kent road, I've been there but I wasn't sure if that was really the biggest around.

Anyone been to the one down in Tooting?


----------



## boohoo (Aug 21, 2006)

Peckham has a Lidl


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 21, 2006)

The one in Catford is quite big iirc.


----------



## Skim (Aug 21, 2006)

There's one behind Clapham Junction station, near the Asda, but I don't know if it's particularly big.


----------



## foamy (Aug 21, 2006)

the peckham one is fairly big and has car parking, its behind burger king on peckham high street.

then there's Netto just down Peckham Rye too. thats an experience!


----------



## zenie (Aug 21, 2006)

Never been to the lidl in peckham, used to do all my shopping in Netto when I lived in Peckham!

Wonder if they have a central databse!!


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Aug 21, 2006)

I don't think the bigger ones actually have more stuff tbh.

(The ones in Streatham & Peckham seem biggish though).


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 21, 2006)

I reckon the Catford one too.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 21, 2006)

They all sell the same stuff regardless of size, it seems to me.


----------



## zenie (Aug 21, 2006)

So you think the smaller ones are just tighter packed with stuff?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 21, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> So you think the smaller ones are just tighter packed with stuff?



Yeah, or just have less quantity of the same stuff. But still more than enough!


----------



## Monkeynuts (Aug 22, 2006)

That's probably right as the whole thing about these chains is that they carry  relatively limited number of lines. That's how they work.


----------



## zuszsa (Aug 23, 2006)

The Woolwich one is very big.  I like Lidl, they do good pickles


----------



## Zappomatic (Aug 23, 2006)

The Lidl on the Old Kent Road (up by Bricklayers Arms) was recently refurbished and extended - much nicer now.


----------

